# Can MTS be made to shuttle or execute a route?



## tjquigley (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey
I'm a relative newcomer. I have an LGB MTS rig up and running in my garden. I'd like to make a train shuttle automatically between two stations. I'd really like to program a route that is executed automatically that includes setting switch groups. Is this possible? I'm ptty sure I have the most basic MTS. The documentation is pretty light. Is there a tech manual for sale anywhere? Maybe I need to upgrade to later equipment

I have an LGB 55000 and a few trains with XLS decodes and about 10 switches. Works great, but it's a little limited.

Thanks...tjq


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There were 4 different MTS systems, we need the number on the central station.
55000 was MTS I and was serial only, 8 addresses and did not do switches.
55005 was MTS II and was serial only but more addresses 16
55005 was MTS II with a P suffix was the first parallel system 23 addresses 
55006 was MTS III and now had 100 addresses capability.
I do not know when switches were allowed, possibly MTS II

There was also a limited power output for handhelds on MTS I and there was a amplifier for this.


----------



## tjquigley (Jun 1, 2012)

The. Central station is a 55000. The controller is a 56016p so it allows me to address switches. I have 8 switches and are programmed in multiple groups. The documentation is clearly MTS 1. So I'm not sure what you mean about not doing switches. 

I can see doing this with MTS 3 and a braking module or reversing loop but wondered if there was a way to use what I have as much as possible, Like a PC program and interface? 

I guess what would be the most help is some reference that gives more technical details of how these parts all fiit together. It has been very frustrating trying to find out what the differences actually are between MTS 1,2 and 3 and what that means for the different accessories. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 2 PC modules.
55045 is for programming engine and switch decoders and is very easy to use.
55060 is the PC to train running module.
The same software is used for both and I have the latest version LGB offered if you can not find it on the web. 6.0.0.4 

THe original 55000 came with the train mouse and that unit could only do 8 addresses.
The handheld 55016P is for Parallel and serial operation. To go to parallel operation hit the F and 9 key at the same time. now function keys are instant, no delays. MTS I can not do this and MTS II only if P is on the centals station and handheld. All mice are serial only.

MTS II was originally serial only, but upgraded by the factory hence the P suffix affixed.

Serial operation is the function keys are pulsed 1 second apart, F1 takes 1 second, F8 takes 8 seconds for a response in an engine.


----------



## tjquigley (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I guess I have an exception. It is clearly a 55000. It does both parallel and serial mode with the handheld via the F9 mode switch. I use it in parallel mode to address switches, groups of switches, an emotion XLS decoder with a bunch of different sounds, three different trains that can doublehead in various sets. Perhaps someone upgraded the code in it. 

I could, just for fun, change the loco address to 9, 17, 24.. See how it does. As to switches, it clearly does 8 and I'm about to add another so I guess I'll see. Funny about the model number. 

Too bad there isn't a definitive reference. 

Thanks for replying,


----------

